# I.G. casualties (militar)



## falonso

Field and topic:
it is a military word
---------------------

Sample sentence:
3 I.G. casualties


----------



## cochagua

En Internet encontré que un IG es un "Inspector General", no sé si es el término que buscas. Más información en la página :www.neguard.com/IG/WhatIsanIG.htm.
No sabría tampoco cómo traducirlo.
Saludos, y suerte


----------



## QUIJOTE

Yes, it is Inspector General and it is the place soldiers can make official complaints regarding different issues that affects them directly.

Now I just read you example phrase..."3 I.G. Casualties" you have the letters in the wrong order, it should be GI not I.G. (GI) is an old name for Soldiers.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hola, Falonso, bienvenido al foro...
Si son soldados alemanes, podría ser:
Im Generalstab (German: General-Staff Member) 
Si no, tal vez sean G.I. (General Infantry).  
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## josama

falonso said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> it is a military word
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> 3 I.G. casualties


 
It could be:

_Inspector Gadget_

or

_Intelligence Group_


In the latter case, it'd make sense without changing the order of the letters.

...In the first case it'd make sense as well...


----------



## QUIJOTE

josama said:
			
		

> It could be:
> 
> _Inspector Gadget_
> 
> or
> 
> _Intelligence Group_
> 
> 
> In the latter case, it'd make sense without changing the order of the letters.
> 
> ...In the first case it'd make sense as well...


 
After reading my post I realized it was somehow blunt, so know before hand is just to clarify, the question was as follows Field and topic:

it is a military word
---------------------

Sample sentence:
3 I.G. casualties

this is how I know is about military and since there can't be an IG casualties I also know is talking about GIs. 


josama there isn't anything in the military refered as "gadget" and there are no intelligence groups in the military rather a military intelligence field, as for GI anyone who served in the Armed Forces can tell you this a term for "Soldiers" Hope this clears it.


----------



## josama

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> josama there isn't anything in the military refered as "gadget" and there are no intelligence groups in the military rather a military intelligence field, as for GI anyone who served in the Armed Forces can tell you this a term for "Soldiers"


 

I know about Inspector Gadget... I was just TRYING to make a bad joke... I guess my English isn't in good shape yet, and I can't be funny in English...

Regarding the Intelligence Groups, I don't know about them... I just copy-pasted one of the 43 acronyms that Acronym Finder returned and that made sense to me. The other one was Inspector General, but, as I stated above, the only one which I think makes sense here is Intelligence Group.

Let's wait for Falonso to see if it is a typing error as you say, or if it in deed says IG.

til later


----------



## QUIJOTE

josama said:
			
		

> I know about Inspector Gadget... I was just TRYING to make a bad joke... I guess my English isn't in good shape yet, and I can't be funny in English...
> 
> Regarding the Intelligence Groups, I don't know about them... I just copy-pasted one of the 43 acronyms that Acronym Finder returned and that made sense to me. The other one was Inspector General, but, as I stated above, the only one which I think makes sense here is Intelligence Group.
> 
> Let's wait for Falonso to see if it is a typing error as you say, or if it in deed says IG.
> 
> til later


 
No need to apologize..I edited some stuff in the previous post I was trying to explain and it came out too strong please forgive my poor social skills


----------



## josama

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> After reading my post I realised it was somehow blunt, so know before hand is just to clarify, the question was as follows Field and topic:
> 
> it is a military word
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> 3 I.G. casualties
> 
> this is how I know is about military and since there can't be an IG casualties I also know is talking about GIs.
> 
> josama there isn't anything in the military refered as "gadget" and there are no intelligence groups in the military rather a military intelligence field, as for GI anyone who served in the Armed Forces can tell you this a term for "Soldiers" Hope this clears it.


 
OK, granted, I see you were in the military, and also I've been looking that up in Google and it seems that, actually, there is no such Intelligence Group in the military. I'm a little confused, though,  because I heard that here in Colombia they exist, although I'm not quite sure of in which branch of the Armed Forces.

Thank you for your post


----------



## josama

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> No need to apologize..I edited some stuff in the previous post I was trying to explain and it came out too strong please forgive my poor social skills


 
No prob, pal! I didn't think you had poor social skills... that's just plain GI-style, I guess...


----------

